# pumpkin rot 2006



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

i know we've probably all seen it already, but i was just on pumpkinrot.com and wanted to post the link since I didn't see it among the haunts and displays listed for 2006. the movie at the bottom of the page is so pollished and creepy. scary scary scary :jol:

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page22.htm


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*YOUR PICTURES, and FILM MAKING JUST GET BETTER AND BETTER!*
*I felt I sitting down to watch a great horror movie.*
*The angles, lighting, music, etc... are superb!*
*I have a lot to learn from your work... and I plan to.*
*Thanks for setting the mark higher.*
*Also the two startles in the beginning were done very nice.*
*Glad to see you didn't use an M.S. track.*
*The winner and still champion.... PUMPKIN ROT!:googly: *


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

HA! HA! HA!
I made my wife watch it, and she got so scared at the beginning, she kicked the crap out of my keyboard tray. 
HA! HA! HA!
CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Masterful and beautiful.


----------

